# France 2 England 1



## Corleone (Jun 13, 2004)

Is there anything you can do on Excel to change what happened in injury time?


----------



## plettieri (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi:

Seems likey a possible move to the discussion group forum for this topic, but unfortunately that is closed....

plettieri


----------



## Smitty (Jun 13, 2004)

> Is there anything you can do on Excel to change what happened in injury time?


I dunno.  What happened, and what are you trying to accomplish?

Maybe post a shot of your sheet.

Smitty


----------



## PaddyD (Jun 13, 2004)

Book1ABCD1EnglandAnyotherteamontheplanet2SuggestedScoreSheet1

There is data validation on B2 as follows:

=C2>B2

with the corresponding message:

"You have entered a score that implies that England might win a game of football.  The probability of this is lower than the smallest number Excel can store (1E-307) - please enter a more realistic number, or contact Mirosoft to ask that they enable the storage of numbers small enough to represent England's chances of winning a game".


----------



## Corleone (Jun 13, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Expiry (Jun 29, 2010)

In the history of Mr Excel, has anyone had to wait longer for a 'thank you' than this?


----------



## Domski (Jun 29, 2010)

WTF!!! That's priceless!!! 

Dom


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 30, 2010)

Corleone, I take it you didn't put any money on England winning the cup this time, since Paddy gave you a validation rule preventing a winning score.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 30, 2010)

Expiry said:


> In the history of Mr Excel, has anyone had to wait longer for a 'thank you' than this?


 
Well, you have to admit, that's most impressive, six years *down to the minute*.


----------



## davesexcel (Jul 4, 2010)

That is amazing!! It is the talk of the XL Forum World, I had to see it for Myself.
Though it appears to be 1 hour short of six years, LOL


----------



## Corleone (Feb 9, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Book1ABCD1*EnglandAny*other*team*on*the*planet*2Suggested*Score***Sheet1
> 
> There is data validation on B2 as follows:
> 
> ...



Will this work on Excel 2007? i might use it for next years European Championships

Cheers


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 10, 2011)

Corleone said:


> Will this work on Excel 2007?


Technically yes, but might be safest to change the validation formula to
=C2>B2+2


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Peter - are you sure you really want to be criticising our sporting prowess?


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 10, 2011)

cornflakegirl said:


> Peter - are you sure you really want to be criticising our sporting prowess?


Good point, I'll withdraw quietly.


----------



## Domski (Feb 10, 2011)

Come back!!! I wanted to chat about the Ashes 

Dom


----------



## RoryA (Feb 10, 2011)

Shane Warne - the only Aussie cricketer scoring a lot at the moment.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 10, 2011)

rorya said:


> Shane Warne - the only Aussie cricketer scoring a lot at the moment.





Rory, have you heard the song about Shane by Kevin Bl**dy Wilson?  I watched him and his daughter perform in Camberley last year.  Classic!!!


----------



## RoryA (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep - I love KBW. Play him a lot around Xmas time...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 10, 2011)

You simply have to get your hands on some of his daughters material!


----------



## JamesW (Feb 10, 2011)

Is her material worth handling? I may have to check her out..


----------



## RoryA (Feb 10, 2011)

James,
You appear to have misspelled 'lunchtime' in your sig. Must have been a good lunch.


----------



## JamesW (Feb 10, 2011)

Doh! Copy and paste failure there.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 10, 2011)

Domski said:


> Come back!!! I wanted to chat about the Ashes
> 
> Dom


I'm waiting to see what happens at the World Cup before deciding whether to pop my head up again or burrow deeper.


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Feb 11, 2011)

Any bets on who's gonna win this time??


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 11, 2011)

rorya said:


> You appear to have misspelled 'lunchtime' in your sig. Must have been a good lunch.



Thanks Rory - that's been bugging me for ages. I would have said something, but you know how I hate to be a pedant


----------



## JamesW (Feb 11, 2011)

Stop picking on me!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 11, 2011)

JamesW said:


> Stop picking on me!



Got the floor done yet?


----------



## Domski (Feb 11, 2011)

JamesW said:


> Stop picking on me!



It's late Friday afternoon and I'm not in the pub yet. I need someone to pick on!!!

Dom


----------



## JamesW (Feb 14, 2011)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Got the floor done yet?



Her dad came over on Friday and finished it... I was expecting him to come over and give me the stuff to do it... Ah well, means I don't have to do anything now (apart from actually varnishing the floor - joy!)


----------



## Taul (Feb 14, 2011)

JamesW said:


> Her dad came over on Friday and finished it...



Steady on; don’t get reduced 2nd class hunter gatherer, it's a steep climb back to 1st class


----------



## Corleone (Apr 1, 2012)

Still waiting for a definitive solution to this it has been 8 years tbf


----------



## davesexcel (Apr 3, 2012)

Corleone said:


> Still waiting for a definitive solution to this it has been 8 years tbf



You must have learned something in those eight years.


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread is, as Barney Stinson would say, LE-GEN-DA-RY!


----------



## BenMiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, this post was started a couple of weeks after my bar mitzvah... Now how do you think that makes _me_ feel? LOL


----------



## Corleone (Mar 21, 2013)

davesexcel said:


> You must have learned something in those eight years.



no!, Im afraid my life is on hold until i can get closure


----------



## Atroxell (Mar 21, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea what happened in the game, but I can safely assume that what you want is a UDF that somehow incorporates TRANSPOSE() and REPLACE()...


----------



## Corleone (Feb 19, 2014)

BenMiller said:


> Wow, this post was started a couple of weeks after my bar mitzvah... Now how do you think that makes _me_ feel? LOL




and the thread will continue long after we are all gone


----------



## theBardd (Mar 12, 2014)

Corleone said:


> no!, Im afraid my life is on hold until i can get closure



Surely, it is more important to fix what happened in the last minute of this game


----------



## theBardd (Mar 12, 2014)

BenMiller said:


> Wow, this post was started a couple of weeks after my bar mitzvah... Now how do you think that makes _me_ feel? LOL



Jewish?


----------



## egemencoskun (Apr 24, 2014)

Zinédine Zidane that was... On a bad day...Lucky England


----------



## Corleone (Jun 12, 2016)

oh dear, some things never change


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 16, 2016)

Corleone said:


> oh dear, some things never change



Did today


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 30, 2016)

Reassuringly back to normal  just beginning to get over it.


----------



## Corleone (Jul 22, 2017)

Afternoon All


----------



## Corleone (Jun 13, 2022)

Things this thread is now allowed to do from today

Get married.
Enter into a civil partnership.
Consent to lawful sexual intercourse.
Leave home without your parents/guardians' consent.
Apply for your own home through your local council.
Have access to many more banking facilities, including all adult services, except overdrafts and credit


----------



## Corleone (Dec 17, 2022)

18.5 years and still the issue remains


----------

